# Hypno for IBS with other conditions



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Although Mike's hypnotherapy program is specifically directed at IBS, I am in relapse of my ME/CFS, and have found previously that my mind/body seemed to want to fix that before it fixed the IBS. The benefits I got from doing the hypnotherapy were probably not as great as they would have been if I was in remission from ME/CFS. I'm thinking of doing the programme again, but only if I can somehow get my mind and body to concentrate the hypnotherapy on the IBS, rather than the ME/CFS. Any suggestions? Thanks,


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Susan,What you mention is totally true, the program addresses what is needed most by your body before the IBS, I did the program 3 times because I had other health issues that the sessions dealt with first. You don't really have to actively participate, your subcon mind will know what is needed. So yes, go ahead and do the program without any worry, or concern of concentration, just relax and flow with it. Hope you are feeling better soon, and glad that you are better with the ME/CFS... just keep at it and all the best to you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi susan, gald you doing well with the ME/cfs and let us know how you do on the HT if you go back to it and Marilyn has given you some good advise.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Oh dear, I think you've misunderstood me. I'm sorry for not being clearer.


> quote:You don't really have to actively participate, your subcon mind will know what is needed


My subconscious wants to use the hypnotherapy to fix the M.E. I want to work on the IBS. Just relaxing and going with the flow, as I have on previous occasions means the IBS is not addressed as effectively as it could be.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Susan, you might want to email Mike and see what he has to say about it all too.he's the expert.







I am sure he can help.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Oh dear, I think you've misunderstood me. I'm sorry for not being clearer. quote:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------You don't really have to actively participate, your subcon mind will know what is needed--------------------------------------------------------------------------------My subconscious wants to use the hypnotherapy to fix the M.E. I want to work on the IBS. Just relaxing and going with the flow, as I have on previous occasions means the IBS is not addressed as effectively as it could be.=================================================Hi Susan,You can email Mike as he does have experience with this, and we did have another ME/CFS person who did the program, and it did help both issues. But in reply to your issues above...No, I didn't misunderstand you at all. Your subconscious will deal with whatever is the most pressing thing in your life at the time; whether you think it is or not; when that is suffieciently addressed, it moves on to the IBS. I tried to actively participate with the program in dealing with IBS and had little success the first time. Mike helped me get through it by telling me not to try and force the issues I thought were needed: like severe diarrhea, cramping, pain, etc. The first time I did the program I had wanted to have the IBS fixed too, but what I wanted (IBS worked on) and what was most needed, were just like you, two different issues, as I was dealing with surgeries (not IBS related) and being newly separted, and other stressors and issues at the time when I first did the program. When those were dealt with, then I was able (or my subcon was able)to progress further with the IBS...by just listening, not actively forcing the issue.The IBS will be addressed as effectively as it can be as you progress throught the program in a relaxed manner as you have before. But do email Mike, as he can give you the best perspective on this for your particular situation. Hope this helped a bit in the meantime! All the best to you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Susan... I don't know if this will help you at all, but when I first began the hypno, it first addressed my anxiety problem... then it began to help my IBS. Wish I could say that it helped my FMS and all of the chronic fatigue that I experience, but it didn't. For that, I have found that moderate exercise and getting plenty of the right type of sleep as well as avoiding as much stress as possible and remaining as positive as possible has helped somewhat. Most of the time I am in denial about the pain and fatigue.... and so the bumblebee flies....







(Not sure how long I'm going to be able to hold out, though.)Sure hope you find some relief soon....


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi all, thanks for your responses. Eric, I talked to Mike about this issue and others regardig the M.E. some time ago and he was helpful in explaining things, but I suppose I wanted to see if anyone else had any ideas. So, it was useful to read of Marilyn having the same experience. Marilyn, it was interesting to hear about your experiences, thanks for sharing. I guess I want to do something different to what my subconscious does.







(i.e. work on the IBS, not the M.E.)Evie, I haven't found the hypno helped the M.E either (actually, rather the reverse in the short-term, but that's another story), but then I didn't expect it to as it's an IBS program! Like you, I did find it helped the anxiety which in turn helped the IBS though. I've got managing the M.E. down really well - years and years of practice! Or at least to the best of my ability - it's not like I can make myself well, but we can do some things to prevent us getting worse. I do have to remind myself I'm not superwoman on a regular basis!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

I hear ya on that, Susan.... I often think I am superwoman and equally often end up bedridden for a day or two....good thing I have lots of paid time off accrued at work....







I work with someone from our hospital administration whose father was a hypnotist. Just talking with this person is relaxing. He is a very creative person and one of his hobbies is photography... I have a beautiful picture of a bird that he took that I use for wallpaper on my PC both at work and at home. Based on the "relief" I achieve with my creative pursuits, I am inclined to believe that it is a wonderful help for all that ails us a well....


----------

